
Netflix CEO Reed Hastings to Depart Facebook Board of Directors - coloneltcb
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/12/netflix-ceo-reed-hastings-to-depart-facebook-board-of-directors.html
======
madrox
Before people comment too much about how he's departing because of conflicts
of interest, I would like to point out that Bob Iger -- CEO of Disney, which
just unveiled the new streaming app, Disney+ -- is on the board of Apple,
which just weeks ago unveiled their new streaming app, AppleTV+

Point being, this wasn't because of conflict of interest.

------
threeaccents
"The addition of Alford, an African-American woman, comes as Facebook and
other Silicon Valley companies strive for the inclusion of more women and
minorities in their boards and throughout their workforces."

Honest note why do they have to add she's an African-American woman it just
makes it seem the only reason she was hired was because she was a minority and
not do to her skill set.

~~~
throwaway5rt5
"The law, signed by Gov. Jerry Brown on Sunday, requires public companies
whose principal executive offices are located in California to comply by the
end of 2019. The minimum is two female directors if the company has five
directors on its board, or three women if it has seven directors by the close
of 2021." NPR, Oct 1, 2018 [1]

[1][https://www.npr.org/2018/10/01/653318005/california-
becomes-...](https://www.npr.org/2018/10/01/653318005/california-becomes-1st-
state-to-require-women-on-corporate-boards)

~~~
nathanvanfleet
That's female and not to do with race.

------
agoodthrowaway
I think the news here is that Erskine Bowles was not renominated. Erskine is
the only one on Facebook’s board that is on the record as challenging Zuck and
who has significant real-world political leadership.

------
ranie93
Conflict of Interest seems to be the name of the game when it comes to board
of directors

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interlocking_directorate](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interlocking_directorate)

[2] [https://www.visualcapitalist.com/50-largest-u-s-companies-
bo...](https://www.visualcapitalist.com/50-largest-u-s-companies-board-
members/)

~~~
50656E6973
>[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interlocking_directorate](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interlocking_directorate)

Wow. First person I searched from your first link was Ellen Futter, former
board member of JP Morgan and AIG. Turns out she has an _extensive_ history of
being involved with massive frauds/multi billion dollar "losses".

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ellen_V._Futter](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ellen_V._Futter)

------
rblion
Facebook is imploding from the top (key leaders leaving) and from the bottom
(overall user sentiment).

------
synaesthesisx
I actually wasn't aware Reed was even on the board, but this makes sense
considering the potential conflict of interest, as Facebook wants to push
towards more video-based content (such as long-format videos delivered via
IGTV).

------
rurban
What I heard is that he clashed with Thiel, and Thiel demanded him to leave.

